# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Azgınlık Vakıfları

## bozok

*Azgınlık Vakıfları* 


*Tarhan Taykut* 
*acikistihbarat.com*
*14.02.2008* 



Bir gün babanızdan kalan evinizin güzel bahçesinde şöyle güzel ve demli bir çay içmekteyken kapınızdan içeriye turist kılıklı keçi sakallı bir adamla beraber birer avukat ve polis içeri dalsalar ve sizin güzelim evinizin aslında iki yüz sene önce kurulan Papaz Dimitrius vakfına ait olduğunu bu sebeple Avrupa Birliği yasalarına göre malınızı onlara vermeniz gerektiğini söyleseler ve siz daha ne olduğunu anlamadan don gömlek ailenizle birlikte kapınızın önüne koysalar ne yaparsınız 

*Hİü DüşüNDüNüZ Mü?*

_"Olur mu hiç öyle şey kardeşim"_ dediğinizi duyar gibiyim ama sevgili dostlar AKP hükümeti Avrupa'dan aldığı emirler dahilinde azınlık vakıflarına mallarını geri isteme hakkı tanıdığı gün başınıza gelecek aynen bunlar olacaktır. 

Bu hükümet Avrupa Haçlı Birliğinden müzakere tarihi alıp seçimlere gidebilmek ve koltuklarını koruyabilmek için Avrupa'ya öyle tavizler vermeye hazırlanıyor ki *yakında bileğimizin gücüyle aldığımız topraklarımızdan bir kaç imzalı kağıt parçasıyla kovulursak hiç şaşırmayın.* 

Bu hükümetin Avrupa'dan hiç bir zaman bitmeyecek sahte bir müzakere tarihi alabilmek için gözü öylesine dönmüştür ki Yunan çapulcu ordusunu İzmir'den denize döktükten sonra imzaladığımız Lozan antlaşmasını ortadan kaldıracak yeni antlaşmalara bile gözleri kapalı her tür imzayı basacak hale gelmişlerdir. 

*Sesinizi çıkarmaz ve tepkinizi göstermezseniz altınızdaki evi bile çekip alabilecek türden anlaşmalardır bunlar.*

Azınlık vakıfları dediğimiz şey nedir derseniz biraz açıklamaya çalışayım. Biliyorsunuz 

*Osmanlıdaki sisteme göre Hıristiyan vatandaşlar ödedikleri küçük bir vergi karşılığında hayatlarını rahat içinde sürdürürler* ve kimse ne inançlarına ne de ticaretlerine karışırdı. 

üstüne üstlük İmparatorluğun sahibi olan Türk milleti sınır boylarında yüzlerce çeşit düşmana karşı kılıç sallar can alıp can verirken *bu azınlıklar rahat içinde keyiflerine bakarlardı.*
Bu sebeple Türk milleti bitip tükenmez savaşlarda günden güne kan kaybederken *bu azınlıklar semirip, güçlendiler ve bizim dedelerimiz cephede kan dökerken onlar* *edindikleri paralarla ülkenin en güzel topraklarını satın aldılar.* Satın aldıkları *bu toprakları da vakıflaştırıp ellerinde kalmasını garantilediler*.

İmparatorluk güçlüyken sorun çıkaramayan bu azınlıklar güçten düştüğümüz gün kendilerine yapılan onca iyiliği unutup *ekmeğini yedikleri Osmanlıya ihanet etmekte hiç gecikmedi.*


Bu azınlıklardan Rum ve Ermeniler Kurtuluş savaşı sırasında biri doğudan öteki batıdan saldırıp Türkün kanına ekmek doğramaya kalkmışlardı hatırlarsanız. 

Savaş sonrası hakkettikleri cevabı alan *bu hainlerin yüzyıllardır yağmaladıkları ve vakıf adı altında sakladıkları vatan toprakları da Atatürk tarafından ellerinden çekilip alınarak* *esas sahipleri olan Türklere verildi.* 

üünkü hainlerin bu topraklar üzerinde hiç bir hakkı olamazdı artık.Bu sebeple Türkiye'deki toprak ve taşınmaz mülklerin büyük çoğunluğu bir zamanlar işte bu azınlık vakıfları denen oluşumların mülkündeydi. 

*Kısacası size dedenizden kalan toprak parçası veya taşınmaz mal aslında bir Rum veya Ermeni vakfının mülkü olabilir.* 

İşte Avrupa Haçlı Birliğinin planı da burada başlıyor. 
*Silah gücüyle Türkün elinden alamadıkları toprakları bu sefer işbirlikçileri Ampulcülerin yardımıyla imzalı kağıt parçaları ile alacaklar.*

Avrupa Birliği Türkiye'ye azınlık vakıflarının haklarını iadeyi bir kere kabul ettirirse artık yapacak hiç bir şey kalmayacaktır. 
üünkü hakkınızı Türk mahkemelerinde koruma hakkınız bile olmayacak ve gidebileceğiniz tek mahkemede *Avrupa Haçlı Birliği*nin kurduğu Hıristiyan Mahkemeleri olacaktır. 

*DURUMUN VAHAMETİNİ KAVRAYABİLDİNİZ Mİ ACABA?*

Bu tip bir geri alım sürecinin başlamasını takiben *en çok vakıf arazisine sahip olan Rum Patrikhanesi ve Ermeni kilisesi* Türkiye'nin en değerli yerlerindeki trilyonluk arazilere el koymakta gecikmeyecek.

*üzellikle Rum Patrikhanesi İstanbul içinde alacağı arazileri birleştirip kendine ait Vatikan benzeri bir şehir devlet kurma girişiminde bile bulunabilir.* 

Türk milleti başındaki işbirlikçiler ve vurdumduymazlar sayesinde tarihinde ilk defa tek bir silah atmadan elindeki toprakları imzalı kağıtlar karşılığında kaybetme tehlikesi altındadır. 

Burada söz ettiğimiz topraklar ve mülkler sizin şu an yazımı okuduğunuz eviniz veya işyeriniz bile olabilir. Kardeşler durum ciddidir ve çizmeleri giyme vaktidir.

*PEKİ NE YAPILABİLİR?*

İlk olarak tüm çevrenizdekilere bu gelişmeleri açıkça anlatın ve alın teriyle kazandıkları mülklerinin tehlike altında olduğunu iyice belirtin. Bunun arkasından ülke çapında yapılacak toplantı ve mitinglerle bu konuya yönelik tepkinizi belirtebilirsiniz.

Tabii bütün bu tepkiler dile getirilse bile koltuk hırsından gözü dönmüşleri caydırmak mümkün olmayabilir. 

Böyle bir durumda ise geriye kalan tek çare Milliyetçi ve korkusuz kadroları ilk seçimde iktidara getirmek ve AKP hükümetini elbirliği ile sandığa gömmek olacaktır.

Merak etmeyin Milliyetçi iktidarın yapacağı ilk iş Avrupa Haçlı Birliği ile yapılmış tüm işbirlikçi anlaşmaları çöp kutusuna fırlatıp atmak ve açıkgöz azınlık vakıflarına avuçlarını yalatmak olacaktır. 

*www.acikistihbarat.com*

----------


## bozok

*Başpapaz Hilesi* 

*Cihan ürnek*
*Tür: İç Politika*

*Admin* tarafından gönderildi: *18.02.2008 günü, 11:00:17* 

 

Ayrıca bilinmesi gereken diğer bir husus ise *Fener Rum Kilisesi Vatikan gibi bir devlet yapılanması içinde olmayacak.* 

Zaten tarihte de böyle bir isteği ve politikası hiç olmadı. Türkiye'de akademisyenler ile siyasetçiler bu konuda Türk milletini doğru bilgilendirmediler, tarifi doğru yapmadılar. Yaptıkları tanım ise karşımızda duran *"Fil için Fare olmak istiyor"* demekle aynıydı. 

Fener Rum Kilisesi Hristiyan karşıtlığına dönüşünce, Hristiyanlık ile özdeşleşmiş Vatikan örnek verilerek patrikhane anlatılmak istendi. Türkiye'de yapılan bu tespit ile söylemin yanlışlığı, Fener Rum Kilisesi'nin ne kadar büyük bir tehlike olduğunu gizlemeye yetti. 

*Bilinmesi gereken doğru ve hedeflenen, T.C. Devleti yerine inşa edilen yeni devlete Fener Rum Kilisesi'ni ortak yapmaktır!!!* 



üstteki tapu, T.C. Devleti tarafından 1992 yılında Fener Rum Kilisesine verilmiştir. Dönemin Cumhurbaşkanı Turgut üzal, 49. Hükümetin Başbakanı Süleyman Demirel, Başbakan Yardımcısı ise Erdal İnönü'dür. 

Tapuyu veren makam, tapu üzerine *"birinci defa olarak zayinden verilmiştir"* ibaresini yazmıştır ama öncesi yoktur. 

Tapuya *"Rum Patrikhanesi"* yazdıran ise o tapuyu veren kadar suçludur. 

Fakat yıl 2008 olurken, TBMM'de Türk milletini temsil etmek üzere görev yapan vekiller, Fener Rum Kilisesi'nin ekümenikliğine kök saldırmak üzere vakıf yasa tasarısı hazırlar. 

Nasıl 1992 yılında tapu verilirken *"birinci"* yazıldıysa, bu sefer de 2008 yılında* "ikinci defa"* yazılarak binlerce tapu verilecektir. 

üzerine ise *"Yeni Roma Ekümenik Patriği"* yazılacaktır. 

Vakit çok daralırken, ülke satılmıyor peşkeş çekiliyor. Eğer, Erdoğan'ın _"virgülüne dahi dokunmayın"_ dediği vakıf yasa tasarısı TBMM'den geçerse, TBMM'nin meşruluğu kalmayacaktır!!! 

Tabii ki o tapuda, T.C. Devleti'ni, T.C. Anayasasını ve egemenlik haklarını görüyorsanız... 

Ayrıca bilinmesi gereken diğer bir husus ise *Fener Rum Kilisesi Vatikan gibi bir devlet yapılanması içinde olmayacak.* 

Zaten tarihte de böyle bir isteği ve politikası hiç olmadı. Türkiye'de akademisyenler ile siyasetçiler bu konuda Türk milletini doğru bilgilendirmediler, tarifi doğru yapmadılar. Yaptıkları tanım ise karşımızda duran *"Fil için Fare olmak istiyor"* demekle aynıydı. 

Fener Rum Kilisesi Hristiyan karşıtlığına dönüşünce, Hristiyanlık ile özdeşleşmiş Vatikan örnek verilerek patrikhane anlatılmak istendi. Türkiye'de yapılan bu tespit ile söylemin yanlışlığı, Fener Rum Kilisesi'nin ne kadar büyük bir tehlike olduğunu gizlemeye yetti. 

*Bilinmesi gereken doğru ve hedeflenen, T.C. Devleti yerine inşa edilen yeni devlete Fener Rum Kilisesi'ni ortak yapmaktır!!!* 
Tapunun ayrıntısı ile ilgili gelişmeleri Cihan ürnek'in yazısından takip edelim. 

*BAşPAPAZ HİLESİ, TAPU SENEDİ İLE ORTAYA üIKTI!!!* 
Fener Rum Kilisesi Başpapazı Büyükada Rum Erkek Yetimhanesi Vakfı'na ait Adalar İlçesi Maden Mahallesinde 199 Ada 2 Parsel de bulunan 23255 m2'lik ve *zemini şehzade Sultan Mehmet'in Sahih (gerçek) Vakfına ait Mukataalı* _(zemini mevcut vakfına ait olan üzerine inşa edilen veya yapılmış herhangi bir yapının da tasarruf eden kişinin kullanımında bulunan ve kiralama usulü ile tahsis edilen Vakıf türü)_ gayrimenkuldan dolayı Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletine karşı AİHM' de dava açmış bulunmaktadır.

Osmanlı hukuk düzeninde henüz tüzel kişilik kavramının mevcut olmadığı 1902 yılında Rum Patrikhanesi, Yedikule dışında Rum cemaatine ait yetimhanenin depremden dolayı yıkılmış ve bir tutanakla tespit edilmiştir. 

Bunun üzerine, Rum yetimlerine barınak ve okul yapılması amacıyla dönemin padişahına müracaat etmek üzere yazışmalarda bulunmuş, *dönemin padişahı tarafından, 13 Safer 1318 (1902) yılında Küçük balıklı arsası üzerine yetimhane inşa edilmesine izin verilmiştir.* 

Rum patrikhanesi bazı nedenlerle bu defa da Yetimhane için daha uygun ve elverişli başka bir yer bulduklarını, bu yerin Büyükada Hristos Manastırı civarındaki Prinkipo Palas otel binası olduğunu ve bu otel binasını satın almak amacıyla dönemin padişahından izin isteyerek alırlar. 

*Ancak patrikhane'nin satın almak istediği Büyükada'da mevcut gayrimenkulu İtalyan Kont Yani'nin tasarrufundadır.* 
Nitekim burada sadece otel binası Rum kökenli bir kişi adına satın alınıyor. 

Bu nedenle; 

*1-* Osmanlı İmparatorluğu döneminde ilk defa Müstağn-ı Anha _(harabe)_ haline gelen Cami ve Mescitler hariç, Vakıf taşınmazlarının Nakd _(Para)_ ile satılması 19 Mayıs 1327 _(1911)_ yılındaki kanunla yürürlüğe girmiştir. 

*2-* Dolayısıyla *1902 tarihte bu gayrimenkulun zemini şEHZADE SULTAN MEHMET' in Sahih (gerçek) Vakfına ait Mukataalı Vakıf malı olması itibarı ile Rum Patrikhanesinin buranın zeminini satın almış olması tamamıyla büyük bir aldatmaca ve yalandır*. 

*3-* Fener Rum Kilisesi başpapazı, kamuoyunun bu konuları bilmemesini de fırsat bilerek bu türden faaliyetlerini sürdürmektedir. 

*4-* Büyükada Rum Erkek Yetimhanesi Vakfı 1936 yılında çıkarılan 2762 sayılı Vakıflar Yasası ile Tüzel kişilik hakkı elde ederek Mülhak Vakıflar statüsüne alınmıştır. 

*5-* Mahkeme kararı ile kurulmuş değildir. 

*6- Büyükada Rum Yetimhanesi Vakfı 1936 yılında verdikleri beyannamede Vakıf olmadıkları gibi Vakfiyelerinin de olmadığını beyan etmişlerdir.* 

*7-* Lozan antlaşmasına göre Fener Rum Kilisesi Başpapazlığı_(Kesinlikle Tüzelkişiliğe sahip değildir)_Büyükada Rum Erkek Yetimhanesi Vakfının 1936 yılındaki bu fiili durumuna hiçbir tarihte itiraz dahi etmemiştir. Burada Baş Papazlığın itiraz etmemesinin temel sebebi ise Büyükada Rum Yetimhanesini kendi bünyesinde gördüğü içindir. 

Tüm bu bilgiler ışığında, Fener Rum Kilisesi adına *1992 yılında AKIL SAĞLIKLARINDAN KESİNLİKLE KUşKU DUYDUĞUM Kİşİ YADA KİşİLER tarafından tapu düzenlenirken*, LOZAN ANLAşMASINA muhalefet T.C. Devleti yasalarına da ihanet edilmiştir. 

Acaba bu kişi yada kişiler bu yetkiyi kimden aldılar? 

Hangi gerekçelere dayanarak, bu TAPUYU düzenledikleri açığa çıkartılmalıdır. *T.C. Devletini temsil eden avukatlar, 1992 yılında sorumsuzların verdikleri tapuyu AİHM' de ortadan kaldırmaya çalışıyor.* 

Bunların oluşturdukları bu SKANDAL dan dolayı AİHM' sinin Türkiye Cumhuriyeti aleyhine karar vermesi durumunda bu olumsuzlukların bedeli kim yada kimler tarafından ödenecektir?

Burada bu SKANDALIN alt yapısının oluşumunda sadece bu SKANDAL tapu senedini düzenleyenler değil, en az onun kadar Fener Kilisesi Başpapazı, hatta onlardan daha fazla sorumludur. 

Cumhuriyet Savcılarına ihbar olunur. 

Başpapaz bu gayrimenkulun tapu kaydında, taşınmazın zemininin şehzade Mehmet Vakfı tarafından kiralandığı _(?'zemini şehzade Mehmet Vakfına Mukataalı")_şerhinin yer aldığını ve hem bu şerhten, hem eski kaydın muhafaza edildiğinden, *hem de taşınmazın zemininin tahsis amacı dışında kullanılması halinde, şehzade Mehmet Vakfına geri döneceğini bildiği için* ve Büyükada Erkek Yetimhanesi Vakfının Mülhak Vakıf statüsünden işlevlerini yitirmiş olmakla birlikte 22 Ocak 1997 tarihinde Mazbut Vakıf statüsü ile Vakıflar Genel Müdürlüğü bünyesine alınacağını gördüğü için mevcut Büyükada Rum Erkek Yetimhanesi Vakfını ve bünyesindeki gayrimenkulu Vakıflar Genel Müdürlüğü'ne kaptırmamak amacı ile 1999 yılında Vakıflar Genel Müdürlüğü'ne dava açmış ve davası VGM' nin açtığı tapu iptal davası ile birleştirilmiş, ancak *REDDEDİLMİşTİR*. 

Daha sonra Fener Rum Kilisesinin başpapazı vakfın mazbut olmadığını, bina mülkiyetinin padişah tezkeresi ile kendilerinde bulunduğunu belirterek, temyiz için bir üst mahkemeye başvurmuştur*.* 

Danıştay, temel amacı Yetimhane işletmek olan vakfın kapalı olduğu için mazbut vakıf olduğuna karar vererek temyiz istemini doğal olarak* RET etmiştir.* 

Bunun üzerine başpapaz iç hukuk yollarının tüketilmiş olması itibar ile konuyu 2005 yılında AİHM' ne taşımıştır. 
AİHM' deki davada başpapaz şu ifadeleri kullanmıştır*;* 


*"Osmanlı İmparatorluğu döneminde kurulmuş bulunan hayır kurumlarının, Cumhuriyet döneminin hukuk düzeni içinde haklarını kolaylıkla kullanabilmelerini sağlamak için onlara tüzelkişilik kazandıran, bu nedenle vakıf senedi sayılan 1936 beyannamelerinin mülkiyet hakkının belirlenmesi açısından herhangi bir önemi bulunmamaktadır.''* 

- Burada başpapazın ifadesine istinaden, mademki durum bundan ibaret, *o zaman Azınlık Cemaat Vakıfları yüzlerce gayrimenkulları hangi gerekçe ve kanunlara dayanarak edinmişlerdir?* 
Bu durumda Büyükada Rum Erkek Yetimhanesi Vakfının bünyesindeki bu gayrimenkul 1974 yılındaki Yargıtay Hukuk Genel Kurul Kararına göre; 

*1-* 1902 yılında mutassarruf sıfatı ile Rum kökenli vatandaş adına alınmış olan bu gayrimenkul yasa gereği mirasçısı varsa mirasçısına yoksa şayet asıl vakfı olan şehzade Mehmet Vakfına mı? 

*2-*1936 yılındaki 2762 sayılı Vakıflar Yasası gereği Beyannamesinde belirtilmiş olan Büyükada Rum Erkek Vakfı adına mı? 

Yoksa, Lozan antlaşması gereği kesinlikle ve hiçbir şekilde tüzel kişiliği bulunmadığı halde Lozan antlaşmasındaki konumunu bilmesine rağmen, mülk edinme konusunda *hiçbir hakkı ve hukuku olmayan ve hile yaparak AİHM' deki davayı kullanarak tüzelkişilik kazanmaya çalışan Fener Rum Kilisesi Başpapazlığı'na mı verilmesi gerekiyor?* 
Başpapaz bu şekilde daha önceleri Azınlık Cemaat Vakıflarına ait 59 adet Mazbutaya alınarak Vakıflar Genel Müdürlüğü bünyesine dahil edilen Vakıfların Azınlık Cemaat Vakıflarına iadesi için birkaç ay önce Ankara'da devletin zirvesini ziyaret etti. 

*Başpapaz'ın buradaki amacı ise;* 22 Kasım 2001 tarih ve 4721 sayılı Türk Medeni Kanunu'nun 101.maddesinin son fıkrasında

_''Cumhuriyetin Anayasa ile belirlenen niteliklerine ve Anayasanın temel ilkelerine,hukuka,ahlaka,milli birliğe ve milli menfaatlere aykırı veya bir ırk ya da cemaat mensuplarını desteklemek amacıyla vakıf kurulamaz''_ 

hükmünün yer alması karşısında; *azınlıkların tarihte olduğu gibi eski amaçlarla ülkemizde yeni vakıflar kurmalarının yasaklanması ile* yeni CEMAAT vakfı kuramamakla birlikte *bu mazbutaya alınmış vakıfları geri alarak,bunlar üzerinden yeni gayrimenkullar edinerek sınırlarını genişletmektir...* 

Mevcut olaylar ile anlaşılacağa üzere başpapaz, işine geldiği zaman Lozan antlaşmasına sarılıyor, işine gelmediği zaman Lozan antlaşmasını tanımıyor. 

Aynı işine gelmişlik, işlerine geldiği zamanda Fener Rum Erkek Lisesi Vakfı ile Türkiye Cumhuriyeti arasındaki AİHM' de Türkiye Cumhuriyeti aleyhine verilen kararda 1936 Beyannamesine sarıldıkları gibidir.

*Büyükada Rum Erkek Yetimhanesi Vakfındaki davasında ise 1936 Beyannamesini tanımıyorlar!* 

Bu durumda karşısında, AKP'nin Bakan ve Milletvekilleri vicdanlarının sesine kulak* vererek* tüm bu olumsuzlukları göz önünde bulundurmalıdır. 

üünkü, ilerleyen yıllarda Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti, yeni yasal düzenlemelerle dahi çözümü mümkün olamayacak olumsuzluk yaşayacaktır. *Tek yol TBMM' de bulunan mevcut vakıf yasasını geri çekmektir.* 

Nasıl ki AKP Hükümeti, 1992 yılında 49. Hükümet döneminde Fener Rum Kilisesine adına tapu senedi düzenlenip vermiş ve *şuan devletin avukatları bu SKANDALIN ortadan kaldırılmak için uğraşıyorsa*, gelecekte de aynı davaların binlercesi ile uğraşılacaktır. 
Hiç değilse 1992 yılında tapu senedine Fener Rum Patrikhanesi yazılması, 2008 yılında sizleri durdurmak için ibret olsun. 

Anlayın ki, Fener Rum Kilisesi ve onun başpapazı her fırsatta hain davranış sergilemek için sinsice bekliyor. Nifak tohumlarının ekildiği yerde, *"din özgürlüğü"* olur mu? 



*www.acikistihbarat.com*

----------

